# LYFT BLOCKING DRIVERS, OVER SATURATED AND DISPATCHED RIDES



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I have been talking to so many drivers and many seem to say the same thing. Now everyones working and extra 10-15 hours just to make up for the lack of surge money. Many say they now don't get any rides for 30, 40, 50 minutes. A System based on dispatched rides is different from being the closest driver. based on who is closer to their PDB, or in the hands of those above. theirs too much supply and not enough demand. So they decide who gets rides, and who doesn't............


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

I've definitely noticed a slowdown in Lyft pings in the last few weeks. Hardly any Prime Time, too. Uber will be surging on Saturday night 2.5+ and Lyft will be totally white with maybe a few 25-50%.

Something in the buttermilk ain't clean.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

its a conflict of interest don't you think, that they decide your rides now. of course they will block you, so you don't get your PDB... and everybody has different primetime, different locations. WTF is 20% gonna do.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ClydeClyde said:


> I've definitely noticed a slowdown in Lyft pings in the last few weeks. Hardly any Prime Time, too. Uber will be surging on Saturday night 2.5+ and Lyft will be totally white with maybe a few 25-50%.
> 
> Something in the buttermilk ain't clean.


TOO MANY CANCELLATION GAMES!! Pax getin' tired of this crap! Hoisted on their own petard!!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s always slow in January...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm tired of being insulted by these annoying texts offering me $6 huge dollars for 3 rides. Lyft should stop advertising all over the place for drivers if they're saturated.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Just imagine how drivers will be out there soon as the next recession hits.....


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

ClydeClyde said:


> I've definitely noticed a slowdown in Lyft pings in the last few weeks. Hardly any Prime Time, too. Uber will be surging on Saturday night 2.5+ and Lyft will be totally white with maybe a few 25-50%.
> 
> Something in the buttermilk ain't clean.


I think Uber has a much better surge algorithm. Among other things, they use a sort of gradient to decrease the multiple, so that passengers can't easily avoid it by dropping a pin away from their actual pickup and then asking the driver to come to them.

In my area, Lyft hasn't enabled PT yet. So on NY eve, for example, there were 8 drivers all totally active for hours all at base rate (getting nonstop back-to-back requests). I actually came on around 7:30am NY Day and got 5 back-to-back pings as well. Likely the lack of PT hurts a little bit at times like that when there just couldn't be enough drivers on.


----------

